
Guetzli – Google's new “zopfli-like” JPEG encoder - JayXon
https://github.com/google/guetzli/
======
niftich
How does this compare to mozjpeg [1] ?

[1] [https://github.com/mozilla/mozjpeg](https://github.com/mozilla/mozjpeg)

